
Why A.I. Is Just Not Funny - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/why-ai-is-just-not-funny
======
basicplus2
"They “trained” C.A.N. on more than 81,000 paintings from 1,119 artists
ranging from the 15th century to the 20th century. The A.I. experts wrote
algorithms for C.A.N. to emulate painting styles such as High Renaissance,
Impressionism, and Pop Art"

None of this is "Intelligence" it is just averaged copying.

Intelligence requires self awareness. Until computers become self aware this
is all hokum.

